# Disston and Morss Level help



## Caradawc (Apr 14, 2014)

Evening all,
Just picked up a scad of old hand tools. This was in the lot. I've looked on the Bay and other auction sites but can't find one with a third adjustable level in it. Nor can I find another on the net that looks just like it.
Anyone have a clue if it's original or modified?





































Cheers,
Bill


----------



## Johnny7 (Jun 1, 2015)

Here's one:
https://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/disston-morss-inclinometer-level-nr-139440855

your search needs to include the term "inclinometer"-That's the thing you're calling a third adjustable level.


----------



## Caradawc (Apr 14, 2014)

Oooo. That's a new word for me. Thanks Johnny.
Anyone ever use one? I would think it'd be a limited use feature. So, not sure if I'll keep or sell it off.


----------

